# Camping at Bogue Inlet



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

does anyone know of any campgrounds around Bogue Inlet Pier (for tents, not trailers)?

thanks!


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

yes french . there is a VERY nice one right across the bridge. like a mile from my house.


its the croatan national forest,and it is kept up VERY NICELY

they have very clean bath houses and rest rooms. and its like 5 minutes from the pier lol.

two rangers live there all year round and keep everything very nice. only like 8 bucks a night too..


Jesse


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

thanks Jesse, next trip I think I am going to camp.

BTW, how pretty was that water on Saturday? It looked like a Wendy's frosty.
At least the toothy critters kept things moderately boring.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

I KNEW IT!


i figured you thought the water looked like chocolate strawberry something and you stayed lol.


i can get u a big straw... and u can just drink the ocean 


Jesse


----------

